
Folder Poetry Club - cookingoils
https://github.com/melaniehoff/folderpoetry
======
adyer07
The idea of creating file structures to mimic more poetic ideas is both really
clever and also quite endearing. It’s a tiny bit subversive in the best way.

How has the response been from non-technical folks?

